# Wärmemenge, Gasverbrauch



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi

Vorab informationen.


Dampferzeuger, Walzen werden aufgeheizt. (Mit Erdgas)
Der wegströmende Dampf wird über einen Wärmetauscher 
in das Wärmenetz (Heizung) "zurückgewandelt".


Nur meine Frage: 
Die Wärmemenge wird von einem Zähler erfasst.
(Temperaturerhöhung des Wassers, Wassermenge, konst. ...)


Die Wärmemenge wird in Kw/h berechnet.
Der Gasverbrauch auch in Kw/h.

Irgendwie ist die "Rückgewinnung" der Wärmemenge grösser als die hineingesteckte Gas-Energie.

(Nobelpreis ;-)  )



Kann das sein ?
Wie wird das umgerechnet ?

Laut Planer werden 0,06 Euro pro "Kw/h Wärmemengemenge laut Zähler" gespart.

(Wir sparen mehr als wir für das Gas bezahlen)
(Nur wo ist das "Geld", Gas brauchen wir trotzdem noch ! )


Einen Plannungsfehler oder eine Fehlfunktion des Zählers schliesst der Planer aus.


Bitte gebt mir Informationen, damit ich das auch verstehe.  ;-)


----------



## Solaris (4 April 2009)

Entweder hat sich jemand verrechnet (m³ / kWh) oder Ihr habt das Ende der Wirtschaftskrise erreicht und die Energieprobleme der Menschheit gelöst.
*ROFL*


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi



> Entweder hat sich jemand verrechnet (m³ / kWh)


Ist definitiv Gasverbrauch in  kwh.
(Bei m³ wäre es     1m³ --> etwa 10 kwh)






> oder Ihr habt das Ende der Wirtschaftskrise erreicht


Scheisse, bei uns geht es erst richtig "los".




> die Energieprobleme der Menschheit gelöst.


Unser Planer (ist ein "externer", der "Interne" verhält sich ruhig)sollte mal bei "Barack Obama" vorbeischauen  


Die Impulszahl des Wasserzählers ist nicht ersichtlich.

P.S:  
Identische Zähler wurden vielfach verbaut. (Firmenintern)
Über M-Bus lassen sich zudem nur die Wärmemenge auslesen.
Die Werte wie Volumen, Vorlauftemp, Rücklauftemp werden bei diesen einzigen Zähler NICHT ausgelesen.


Grundsätzlich Frage:  
1 kwh Gas --> erzeuge ich etwa 1 kwh Wärmemenge (Wasser).
(Wirkungsgrad vernachlässigt)

1 liter Heizöl --> etwa 10 kwh Warmwasser
1 m³ Gas     --> etwa 10 kwh Warmwasser (Erdgas)


Sehe ich das so richtig ?


----------



## Solaris (4 April 2009)

Kann es sein daß Ihr für 1m³ Gas 0,06€ bezahlt?
Das sind dann ca. 10KWh.

Jetzt spart Ihr pro KWh 0,06€ = pro 1m³ 0,60€

Wenn ich jetzt die Anschaffungskosten wieder abziehe  0,60€ - 0,06€ = 0,54€

diese 0,54€ müßten ja jetzt an irgendeinem von den Wärmemengenzählern raustropfen, schau doch bitte da mal nach!

Euer externer Planer plant hoffentlich nicht auch noch wichtige Projekte*ROFL*


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi



> Kann es sein daß Ihr für 1m³ Gas 0,06€ bezahlt?


Nö, wir bezahlen den Preis je kwh.
Laut Berechnung m³ * Faktor  --> dann der kwh-Preis.

Faktor ist so um die 10.
Der Brennwert des Gases sei unterschiedlich.

Versorgerinfo:
<DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt">





> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Im üblichen Niederdruckbereich (ca. 20 mbar) beträgt der Brennwert aktuell 10,47 kWh/m³ und im Normzustand (1.013,25 hPa bzw. 1,01325 bar und 0°C) ca. 11,13 kWh/m³.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 April 2009)

Hallo,

wird wirklich der gesamte Energiestrom berücksichtigt?

Auch diejenige Energie, die im Kondensat zum Dampferzeuger zurückfließt??



MfG


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi



> wird wirklich der gesamte Energiestrom berücksichtigt?
> Auch diejenige Energie, die im Kondensat zum Dampferzeuger zurückfließt??


Der "restliche" Dampf wird in die Aussenluft abgeführt.


Keine Zurückführung.


----------



## wincc (4 April 2009)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Der "restliche" Dampf wird in die Aussenluft abgeführt.
> 
> ...



macht man das so?

noch nie gesehn


----------



## gravieren (4 April 2009)

Hi



> macht man das so?
> noch nie gesehn


Die sagen ja.
War vorher auch so, nur das jetzt ein Wärmetauscher dazwischen ist.


----------

